# Union beans - Revelation



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

So I ran out of my supply which I have been buying from my local micro roaster who I think is possibly the oldest roastery in London.

I was desperate to get my hands on some beans, so I came across Union coffee beans at Sainsbury's and bought the bag thinking it's a kilo but turns out it's only 700gr and a price tag of £15.

What's everyone buying these days and any experience with union coffee ?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## winterlight (Feb 27, 2016)

I've been buying HasBean and Cartwheel beans in the last couple of weeks. Always reliable in delivering good beans and they're still roasting at the moment.

My fairly limited experience of Union is that they're not too bad for supermarket beans. I've picked up a few packs of their Colombian Timana beans before and they were decent enough. The roast dates are always wildly different between the various beans though. All the Revelation beans on the shelf could only be three to four weeks post-roast, but the Timana ones could be four months post-roast. And vice-versa.

In conclusion: they're probably the best beans you can get in Sainsbury's.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've found Union to be a great roaster.

Obviously much better to buy from them direct so they're fresh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I bought these before from Sainsbury's and they were only one week old. i paid £13.5 that time i believe. They were OK


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Farravi said:


> So I ran out of my supply which I have been buying from my local micro roaster who I think is possibly the oldest roastery in London.
> 
> I was desperate to get my hands on some beans, so I came across Union coffee beans at Sainsbury's and bought the bag thinking it's a kilo but turns out it's only 700gr and a price tag of £15.
> 
> ...


 'local micro roaster who I think is possibly the oldest roastery in London. '

Who might that be?


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

Camden Coffee on Delancy street.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

Union have been around for a long time and provided one of the best coffee shops in London with their coffee when first starting out, Taylor St Baristas. It was this coffee that got me hooked to "proper" coffee.

Union had/have a very good reputation in the industry.

If you need to buy any bean from a supermarket, you're probably best buying Union beans.

Ps. I have no affiliation with them etc, just like their stuff.


----------



## LiquidLogic (Apr 16, 2020)

Union are my go to "supermarket" bean if I've run out of whatever else I'm drinking and need something to tide me over.
They have them in my local Sainsbury's and the only beans in the supermarket with a roast date so you can dig through them and find the fresh ones.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Union or Roastworks here if I need some. I'll buy whatever is the newest / freshest roast date but do prefer the Roastworks (partly because the bags are 250g)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

